# P60 incorrect



## Cligereen (5 Mar 2005)

Hi All,
I'm looking for some advice about an incorrect P60 that was issued to me this week from my employer. I noticed that the 'number of insurable weeks' were 48 instead of 52. I have had no unpaid leave or anything like that.

When I rang my employer's finance dept, they agreed that this was indeed incorrect and that I had paid the full 52 weeks contributions. The cause of the mistake, they say, is because they had cancelled an incorrect payslip earlier in the year and re-issued a corrected version. The 'computer' didn't recognise the corrected version and therefore didn't count these 4 contributions. They say that they can't issue a new and correct P60, but that they will write to the tax office and inform them of the mistake (I have asked for a copy of that letter).

But, if the 'computer' didn't recognise the 4 PRSI contributions, did it, I wonder, recognise the tax contributions for the same period?

Any advice on what I should be doing about this (if anything) and should I not be able to get a corrected P60?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## ClubMan (5 Mar 2005)

I would be inclined to write to _Revenue_ myself explaining the situation and asking them to recheck my tax/_PRSI_ contributions. For what it's worth you may be able to sanity check your deductions using [broken link removed].


----------



## Cligereen (5 Mar 2005)

Thanks Clubman,

I'll write to revenue, but the thing is, will they know exactly how much tax and PRSI I've paid to them if it doesn't show up on my P60?

Clig.


----------



## ClubMan (5 Mar 2005)

*will they know exactly how much tax and PRSI I've paid to them if it doesn't show up on my P60?*

I presume so. You should draw their attention to the allegedly erroneous _P60_ and your understanding of the actual situation in relation to payments. You should keep all payslips - even those that were corrected/overridden - as well for reference purposes.


----------



## Cligereen (5 Mar 2005)

Thanks Clubman,

I have my old payslips somewhere, so I'll give it a go.

Clig.


----------



## brigade (5 Mar 2005)

Your employer should be able to issue an amended P60.
They are probably saying they cant issue another one as they are printed automatically by computer, but they can type one or do one by hand.
I would insist on an amended one.


----------



## Cligereen (6 Mar 2005)

Thanks Brig,

I thought it was a bit odd that they couldn't issue a new P60, but as you suggested, they are computer generated (on the PPARS system).

I'll ask for a manual version and see where that gets me.

Regards,
Clig.


----------



## WizardDr (8 Mar 2005)

The only relevance of the insured weeks is for PRSI and pension purposes.

The amended p60 is the way to sort this;
tell them do it by hand if they have to.

It wont affect benefits as it is over the min.


----------



## ClubMan (8 Mar 2005)

I once received an incorrect _P60_ which specified the code for tax refunded rather than deducted (a field containing a single code comprising a letter and a digit) and my employer told me to write the correct code in by hand myself. Not sure if this is strictly kosher!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (8 Mar 2005)

Hi WizardDR, I don't think it's quite clearcut that Cligeen won't be affected. When they retire, there might be a higher requirement for pensions. It's unlikely to matter, but it could.

Getting a manual P60 won't solve this problem. The employer presumably filed the year end return online, so the information on the Revenue's computers must be corrected.

Given that this employer has really screwed up, I would check all the figures for the last year. Make sure you have the right gross pay. Work out the correct deductions. See does one less the other give you the actual net pay you received.

I think I would also take it up with the Head of Finance in the company who may not have been told of the problem.

Brendan


----------



## Cligereen (8 Mar 2005)

Thanks Wiz & Brendan,

The problem with the PRSI is what alerted me to the fact that the P60 was incorrect but as I pay D1 contributions, I'm basically not entitled to anything from it anyway. I won't be getting an old age pension. I will get a health service pension paid for by my super-ann contributions.

Which leads me to think that apart from the PRSI being wrong, and possibly the tax contributions, maybe my super-ann contributions are also wrong!

The more I read on here, the more of a potential mess the whole thing is. I will certainly be writing to the head of the finance dept to get it sorted.

Regards,

Clig.


----------



## WizardDr (10 Mar 2005)

you will find the figures of pay and deductions are usually correct.

the 'number of weeks' is not a monetay figure as is not balanced to anything, but is supposed to be the number of weeks worked whethers thats 1 hour a week or 100.

the p60 is the employer certifying, therefore if they issue a manual one its the same thing.

their problem is that in order to 'amend' it the other way it means a 'supplementary p35' and guess what .. this often triggers a PAYE audit

social family etc are reasonably unsympathetic and advise: "youse need a p60 to change tha' " and hang up.

so get the the lads to issue another by hand and bobs your uncle.


----------



## Cligereen (10 Mar 2005)

Thanks all for your help,
I'm onto it.
Clig.


----------

